# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Βλάβη σε πολύμετρο Metex M-3270D

## limas

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

έχω το πολύμετρο Metex M-3270D το οποίο παρουσιάζει την εξής βλάβη: όταν έχω τοποθετήσει τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη λειτουργίας στην θέση για μέτρηση συνέχειας μέσω του beeper, αν και υπάρχει συνέχεια, δεν ακούω το ηχητικό σήμα. (Το ότι υπάρχει συνέχεια είναι δεδομένο!!)

Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κοίταξες για ασφάλεια???

----------


## SW1JRT

> Καλημέρα παιδιά,
> 
> έχω το πολύμετρο Metex M-3270D το οποίο παρουσιάζει την εξής βλάβη: όταν έχω τοποθετήσει τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη λειτουργίας στην θέση για μέτρηση συνέχειας μέσω του beeper, αν και υπάρχει συνέχεια, δεν ακούω το ηχητικό σήμα. (Το ότι υπάρχει συνέχεια είναι δεδομένο!!)
> 
> Τι μπορεί να φταίει?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



1)  Οταν βραχυκυκλώνεις τους ακροδέκτες (στην ένδειξη συνέχειας) κατεβαίνει η ένδειξη στο καντράν ή μένει σταθερή ?? Αν κατεβαίνει έχει κάψει το buzzer.

2) Βάψε το μπλέ και ρίχτο στη θάλασσα...
 Το έχουμε ξαναπεί. Αυτά τα φτηνιάρικα πολύμετρα είναι μίας χρήσης. Στην δευτερη το πετάς.

----------


## limas

> Κοίταξες για ασφάλεια???


Ναι, την κοιταξα και ειναι οκ. Επισης, ελεξα και τις γραμμες (τροφοδοσιας-γειωσης) και ειναι οκ, απο αποψη συνεχειας.

----------


## limas

Παρακατω, παραθετω και δυο φωτο σχετικα με τις γραμμες που ανεφερα αλλα και με το κυκλωμα του πολυμετρου γενικα:

----------


## limas

> 1)  Οταν βραχυκυκλώνεις τους ακροδέκτες (στην ένδειξη συνέχειας) κατεβαίνει η ένδειξη στο καντράν ή μένει σταθερή ?? Αν κατεβαίνει έχει κάψει το buzzer.


Το buzzer λειτουργεί καθώς όταν περιστρέφω το διακόπτη επιλογής λειτουργίας, ηχεί. Όταν όμως επιλέγω να μετρήσω συνέχεια μέσω buzzer ή να μετρήσω αντίσταση, τότε η ένδειξη στο καντράν ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνεχώς χωρίς καμία αντίδραση σε ότι κι αν πάω να μετρήσω. Σαν να μην λειτουργεί, που μάλλον αυτό γίνεται..

----------


## babylonx

Στείλ' το στο Γεωργιάδη στη Θεσσαλονίκη αν δε βγάλεις άκρη. Είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της Metex.




> 2) Βάψε το μπλέ και ρίχτο στη θάλασσα...
>  Το έχουμε ξαναπεί. Αυτά τα φτηνιάρικα πολύμετρα είναι μίας χρήσης. Στην δευτερη το πετάς.


Ρε φίλε όχι και μιας χρήσης τα metex! Δηλαδή εσύ από Fluke και κάτω τα θεωρείς μιας χρήσης; Είπαμε το καλό είναι καλό αλλά μέχρι το κακό υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαβαθμίσεις! Τα metex είναι πολλά κλικ πάνω από αυτό που θα αποκαλούσα μιας χρήσης.

----------


## limas

Νομίζω και τα Mastech είναι πολύ αξιόλογα. Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## limas

Βρήκα και το circuit diagram του πολυμέτρου και το ποστάρω εδώ:2009-10-21_124856_tsb_06-010.pdf

----------


## babylonx

Οπτικά δε φαίνεται κάτι. Σίγουρα κάτι έχει καεί και μπορεί να είναι ο επεξεργαστής του. Αλλά αν δε φαίνεται κάτι οπτικά δύσκολο να το βρεις εκτός αν έχεις άλλο πολύμετρο και ξεκολλάς ένα ένα και μετράς τα εξαρτήματα.

Αυτό που πόσταρες είναι για ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα από Honda. :P

----------


## SW1JRT

> Στείλ' το στο Γεωργιάδη στη Θεσσαλονίκη αν δε βγάλεις άκρη. Είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της Metex.
> 
> 
> 
> Ρε φίλε όχι και μιας χρήσης τα metex! Δηλαδή εσύ από Fluke και κάτω τα θεωρείς μιας χρήσης; Είπαμε το καλό είναι καλό αλλά μέχρι το κακό υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαβαθμίσεις! Τα metex είναι πολλά κλικ πάνω από αυτό που θα αποκαλούσα μιας χρήσης.


 ΔΕΝ έχω ουτε ένα FLUKE. Νομίζω οτι τα fluke είναι πολύ υπερτιμημένα. Είναι κορυφή, δεν λέω, αλλα αδικαιολόγητα ακριβά.
 Ωστώσο, πολύμετρο της τάξης των 50 - 60 ευρώ και κάτω είναι κατηγορίας "μιας χρήσης" για πάρα πολλούς λόγους που έχουν συζητηθεί παλιότερα ξανά και ξανά. 
 Σαν ένα "δείκτη" πολύμετρου της πλάκας είναι το τρανζιστορόμετρο !!  Οσα πολύμετρα έχουν ενσωματομένο τρανζιστορόμετρο, ντεσιμπελόμετρο, λουξόμετρο και διαφορα άλλα μπιχλιμπίδια είναι ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΖΑ !!!!!
 Είτε σας αρέσει, είτε όχι......

----------

xsterg (12-08-12)

----------


## limas

Ούπς, λάθος.
Προσπαθώ να το ξαναανεβάσω αλλά είναι πολύ μεγάλο (~8Mb) και δεν με αφήνει.

----------


## limas

Μέτρησα όλα τα εξαρτήματα ωμικά και παρουσιάζουν όλα αντίσταση. Μόνο ένα εξάρτημα ΧΤ1 δεν παρουσιάζει αντίσταση. Τα chips δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω.

----------


## xsterg

> 1) Οταν βραχυκυκλώνεις τους ακροδέκτες (στην ένδειξη συνέχειας) κατεβαίνει η ένδειξη στο καντράν ή μένει σταθερή ?? Αν κατεβαίνει έχει κάψει το buzzer.
> 
> 2) Βάψε το μπλέ και ρίχτο στη θάλασσα...
> Το έχουμε ξαναπεί. Αυτά τα φτηνιάρικα πολύμετρα είναι μίας χρήσης. Στην δευτερη το πετάς.


φτηνιαρικο το metex? εισαι σιγουρος? ειναι απο τα καλα εως πολυ καλα πολυμετρα των δεκαετιν 1980-1990. εγω θα κοιταγα να το επισκευασω με οποιοδηποτε κοστος.

----------


## limas

> φτηνιαρικο το metex? εισαι σιγουρος? ειναι απο τα καλα εως πολυ καλα πολυμετρα των δεκαετιν 1980-1990. εγω θα κοιταγα να το επισκευασω με οποιοδηποτε κοστος.


Ναι, να το επισκευάσω, αλλα πώς? Έχω κολλήσει και βρήκα ένα φίλο μου πιο έμπειρο στα ηλεκτρονικά να με βοηθήσει. Μάλλον τα έχει παίξει ένα μέρος από το τσιπάκι του επεξεργαστή. Θα δω μήπως και ανεβάσω πιο μετά το circuit diagram από το πολύμετρο.

----------

